

Ask HN: Plans for/existing Stackoverflow-style sites with a different focus? - wihon

I'm yearning for a Stackoverflow-style community for the sciences. That'd be sweet. Does anyone know of such a site? Or maybe one in development (as I'd sure like to get involved)?<p>Thanks!
======
jeebusroxors
<http://area51.stackexchange.com/> lists a few science related sites in beta,
and a few more close to being released.

------
Detrus
Quora has a lot of science questions/answers. Quora itself is not focused on a
topic.

~~~
wihon
Cheers for the tips, guys. However, I was slightly put off joining Quora by
the following in their privacy policy:

"Quora may share your personally identifiable information with third parties
for the purpose of providing the Service to you. If we do this, such third
parties' use of your information will be bound by this Privacy Policy. We may
store personal information in locations outside the direct control of Quora
(for instance, on servers or databases co-located with hosting providers).

As we develop our business, we may buy or sell assets or business offerings.
Customer, email, and visitor information is generally one of the transferred
business assets in these types of transactions. We may also transfer or assign
such information in the course of corporate divestitures, mergers, or
dissolution."

~~~
Detrus
I would be hard pressed to find a site that required serious development
effort and did not collect and sell your information.

In this case though, they're mainly collecting your interests, subjects you
follow, answers on subjects, how others rated those answers, and your
questions. Not exactly private stuff unless you're interested in crazy
subjects.

They also have an anonymous option, where you can answer anonymously. I'm not
sure how that will be sold, Quora still knows who you are, answered as
anonymous vs not would be useful information.

